# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Pink Red Eye Tree Frogs

## Gerards

Growing big and strong, ready to go this spring. These guys have really turned out special, they're my favorites of this year.

----------


## Carlos

Last photo is awesome  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Gerards

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Thanks, vote for her on the TRR photo contest.

----------


## irishanaconda

Is the pink REGTF in fact a visual of a double recessive?

----------


## Gerards

> Is the pink REGTF in fact a visual of a double recessive?


No, it isn't. I don't know if it is inheritable or not, yet. I will breed the pair this spring and, hopefully, find out.

----------


## irishanaconda

> No, it isn't. I don't know if it is inheritable or not, yet. I will breed the pair this spring and, hopefully, find out.


Interesting, i was talking to mike novy and he was telling me it was. Are u the only person who has produced the pink ones?

----------


## Gerards

The only double recessive I have seen was the purple x albino, which makes a pinkish frog, but with red eye. I don't know what these are yet, once we breed them we will know. I'll put the pair together, and then put the male with every other morph. Hopefully the pink with black eyes will prove out. I will definitely post updates as I find them out.

----------


## Mmfh

Wow, those are cute frogs! Actually makes me interested in getting a tree frog.

----------


## Gerards

Here's some new ones of the female, she's pretty awesome!

----------



----------


## maxQ

WOW ! absolutely beautiful.

----------


## MrAnderson

Those are so cool man.

----------


## Lisa

They are gorgeous Gerard. Put me on the waiting list!  :Smile:

----------


## irishanaconda

I just watched a video that was posted on mikes site SAS and man those little things look great! How many different morphs do u work with as of now? Not including the pinks

----------


## Gerards

Mike and I have every morph, and double hets of all the different morphs. Next year, if all goes well, we should have 3 different double recessive morphs available, plus all the base morphs. Mike has albino, purple, and I think xanthic, now.

----------


## Heather

I'll definitely want some also  :Smile: . They're really beautiful!

----------


## Heather

Will mike be selling purples?

----------


## Gerards

I swear he had some froglets last I looked, but they were still to small to sell. I will let you know when he tell me they're ready, or just look at his site, in the section, tree frogs for sale.

----------


## SweetApples

I'm putting these on my herp wishlist.

----------


## Lisa

Gerard what his website?

----------


## Gerards

> Gerard what his website?


The link in my signature is his site.

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## earthtiger

How did the tadpoles of these pink ones look like?

----------

